# Water Overflow Hole



## mdmorgan2 (Feb 6, 2012)

I was just wondering if anyone else saw this problem and solved it with a part. My 21rs Outback 2005 freshwater filler has a hole next to the right for overflow I presume, since if you fill it to much water shoots out the overflow hole, except wasps and bugs like to build their nest or leaf eggs there since it's open. My buddies Terry travel trailer has one too next to his freshwater fill but it has a screen insert in it so this doesn't happen? Does anyone know if they sell this insert to go in the overflow hole anywhere, looks as if a screened insert goes there too?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

mine came with a screen in the hole. I suspect yours fell out or wasn't installed as it should have been


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

They came with a screen from the factory, if yours is missing then it would be good to get a new one but you will most likely need to make it or have to buy a completely new fitting with the screen installed.


----------



## CW2Jason (Nov 27, 2011)

My 2003 21RS also has this hole with screen installed. I believe the purpose of this hole is not to let you know when you have filled your tank, but as a vent so your fresh water tank doesn't end up looking like a juice box when someone is sucking on the straw. as your water pump sucks water out, air has to be drawn in to replace the water removed or you will end up with a vacume. It is very important that this vent stays clear of debris and obsticles. If nothing else, get yourself a screen patch kit and cut to fit and adhere with rtv.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

CW2Jason said:


> My 2003 21RS also has this hole with screen installed. I believe the purpose of this hole is not to let you know when you have filled your tank, but as a vent so your fresh water tank doesn't end up looking like a juice box when someone is sucking on the straw. as your water pump sucks water out, air has to be drawn in to replace the water removed or you will end up with a vacume. It is very important that this vent stays clear of debris and obsticles. If nothing else, get yourself a screen patch kit and cut to fit and adhere with rtv.


true. and also, if the vent is not clear, the tank won't fill completely with water. what will happen is that air won't vent easily as water enters, and it either will fill real slowly, or not fill all the way. Most of the time, the fresh water inlet is not on the top of the tank, but the side, and the vent is on the top or near the top of the tank to let air vent as you fill. Believe me, if it is plugged, you'll think the tank is full when it isn't. Mine had a drop in the vent turning it into a "P" trap, once water entered the vent tube, the tank wouldn't fill. Had to fix the vent hose.


----------

